# Noorduyn Norseman VI c/n 527 ex-USAAF 1948



## wmburns (May 23, 2007)

I am trying to assertain what a particular Norseman would have looked like on its last flight from the following reference:

Copied from Noorduyn Norseman History Site

Noorduyn c/n 527 
Delivered to the USAAF as aircraft No. 44-70262 on June 12, 1944 and flown to Newark, New Jersey the same day. Shipped to the 8th Air Force in Europe on July 14. Assigned to the Foreign Liquidation Commission, Oberpfaffrn hpfen, Germany on April 30, 1947 for disposal as surplus. Bought by David M. Miller, Roanoke, Virginia and registered as NC79822. Miller was acting as agent for Victor M. Oswald who purchased the aircraft for SOMACO, Brussels, Belgium for ferry to Israel. On May 20, 1948, during the ferry flight it crashed and burned on take off near Rome, Italy killing Canadian World War ll fighter ace George “Buzz” Buerling and passenger. This was one of 15 aircraft purchased by SOMACO for ferry to Israel. Five others were purchased from other sources. Of these 20 aircraft, 17 eventually reached Israel. One crashed in Rome and two mistakenly landed in Gaza and were captured by the Egyptian army. 

Given the above, would it be reasonable to assume that it would still have been painted in the USAAF Olive Drab over Neutral Gray like in this image: USAAF Norseman Profile but with all US national insignia and markings removed or overpainted?

There are, AFAIK, no photos of this aircraft, except of the crash scene so I understand this is all pure speculation. 

Since it was given a civilian registration NC79822 Germany in in 1948, how would this have likely been displayed on the aircraft? On the tail, under the wings, on top of the wings, or some combination? Were there standard sizes/styles for these civilian markings? A photo of a similiar aircraft from the same period would be helpful here.

Thanks for any and all assistance.


----------

